
Show HN: Visualization of Your WhatsApp Chats - semihunaldi
http://codeparametric.com/
======
semihunaldi
Hi everyone, I made an iOS app for visualizing your WhatsApp chats. It's
completely secure, all of your data stays in your phone. There is no server
side so, no internet connection is needed.

I would be very happy if you contribute by downloading and trying it.

